# Look 586/585/595 cornering



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

I am looking for stiff Look which corners well (could be used for racing) and is comfortable. 566 seems to be to a casual riding bike.

Would 586 or 595 be better? I tried 585 for 5 minutes, it didn't really stand out.


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

For 5 minutes, a LOOK will feel like a WalMart special, or a custom carbon wonderbike. It rolls, its stops, it shifts gears. Honestly, I don't think there is a bad bike in the LOOK range. They're all very nice machines. 

Buy something that fits. It will take months and miles to fine tune your position and gain some muscle memory on that bike. As soon as you are used to the position on a bike that fits you well, you will then own a bike that "corners" well.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

My 585 2010 corners like it is on rails and is amazingly stable especially at high speed. and extreamly comfortable. 

I have hit hairpin turns at 28 mph and and come out the other side going Yeh baby. The 585 is a typical look and covers all the bases and most of all is extreamly stable and predictable you point and shoot and enjoy the ride 
I have complete confidence hitting any crn hard. I am the only limitation. 

And I have to agree a 5 min ride is not long enough to form a true opinion 

Read the reviews and you will understand just how good the 585 is, and if you get one you will be ridding the classic of the future 


Twiggy


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

I guess it depends were you are coming from....for me my first ride on a 585 was a revelation, within a few minutes, i wanted one! but i was comparing it to a Spesh Roubaix. 

All the lugged LOOKS are classics and perhaps the newer ones will be also


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

My 585 has been my crit racing bike for 3 years and prior to that I used it for road racing. It is confidence inspiring through corners and accelerates out of them without any noticeable loss of power.

At the same time I have done double centuries on it as well and not felt beat up by it.

Other bikes have come and gone during that same period but only the 585 and for almost as long my Time VXRS have stayed. Both lugged carbon classics.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I love my 585 as well. It does everything well. It's responsive and yet doesn't beat you up on long rides. I have done several centuries on my Look 585.

I have recently acquired a 2008 Colnago Extreme C frame from a friend of mine. I have to say, my Colnago is right up there with my 585. I just did a century on my Colnago last week. Very comfortable. I think the 585 is a bit stiffer than the Colnago, which is not a bad thing. I love both frames and I don't think I would sell either one of them. Both are lugged carbons. IMO, I prefer lugged carbon over monocoque. It has the classic look that I really like.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I just did a ride yesterday and coming down the hill i hit 52 mph and again into the same hairpin crn at 26mph. I love My 585 looking at getting an 11 on the back now to get to the magical 62mph

Twiggy


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

twiggy73 said:


> I just did a ride yesterday and coming down the hill i hit 52 mph and again into the same hairpin crn at 26mph. I love My 585 looking at getting an 11 on the back now to get to the magical 62mph
> 
> Twiggy


I think hitting 100km/h would be awesome! keep me posted but be careful!!!:thumbsup:


----------

